# 210 Hatch louvers?



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Are they cool or not? I got one on ebay. My G/F doesn't think it's that cool. I think it'll be cool what do y'all think?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i found those nice as they where very cool when the 210 was fairly new.. i like it


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*Better or Worse?*


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like em on old school cars
id say get em :thumbup:


----------



## deebo (Apr 20, 2007)

*Desperately seeking Datsun B210 GX!!! Help!!*

 Looking to buy a 1978 B210 GX and am in desperate need of info on where to start my search...Am I going to have any luck or is this a lost cause?? I would greatly appreciate any info anyone can give me. willing to travel to pick it up!!! What kind of money am I looking at and is there any possibility of finding one mint? Thanks in advance for any help!!:newbie:


----------

